# Caps Question need some advice



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

Ok I have a queston about caps. from what i've seen how everyone hooks up a cap is that it has one wire grounded and the power wire goes to the amp and also from the cap to the battery. my question is that shouldn't there be another ground wire on the top of the cap one that goes to ground and shouldnt' the other wire go directly to the amp so there is only 1 ground and not 1 for the cap and 1 for th amp. this question has puzzled me for the longest time if you can help me that would be great thankx guys


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

a cap is NOT wired in series like u asked it is hooked up just like an amp in line with the battery with its own pos and neg a cap stores extra current for big draws from your amp kind of like an extra battery


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

so pretty much 1 wire to ground and the positve's to the amp and battery that's it no ground from the cap to the amp


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

NISMO82 said:


> *so pretty much 1 wire to ground and the positve's to the amp and battery that's it no ground from the cap to the amp *


You can also run your ground from your amp to the (-) terminal on the cap and then from the (-) on the cap to ground. It doesn't really make that much of a difference.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

thank you so much for answering my question that's exactly the answer I wanted, does the cap make your system louder or just prevent your lights from dimming?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

NISMO82 said:


> *thank you so much for answering my question that's exactly the answer I wanted, does the cap make your system louder or just prevent your lights from dimming? *


Depends on your system. If you have amps with regulated power supplies...you will gain very little from adding a cap. As far as your lights dimming...that really depends on how much current your amps draw vs. how much your alt can deliver.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

aight thankx for the tips if you have any more please share them with me cuz i know i'm not the only one with this question


----------

